# Masteron dose?



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

What sort of doses do people run?

Is it like eq and needs to be high dose for a long time?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Absolutely not. Personal preference here but, Masteron @ 400-800mg EW is plenty plenty. I wouldn't ever go below 400, but certainly no need to go over 800 in anyones shoes tbh.

Find the sweet spot? Taper up. For me 400-500mg works perfectly. Good hardening effect, almost a mini body recomp, helps uncover new muscles and increases definition. Also noted to help decrease side-effects. @Topic - 400-800 will more than suffice.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

iElite said:


> Absolutely not. Personal preference here but, Masteron @ 400-800mg EW is plenty plenty. I wouldn't ever go below 400, but certainly no need to go over 800 in anyones shoes tbh.
> 
> Find the sweet spot? Taper up. For me 400-500mg works perfectly. Good hardening effect, almost a mini body recomp, helps uncover new muscles and increases definition. Also noted to help decrease side-effects. @Topic - 400-800 will more than suffice.


Currently running 400mg with 1g test.

So will see how it goes.

Cheers


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Should get some great results mate, let us know how it goes. But 400 will do you fine.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I ran 400mg EW

It's ok, I probably won't be using again anytime soon though

Best ran when at lower bf IMO


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

As Ielite says it's personal preference,mastaron is one of my fav drugs,100mgs every other day is more than enough per week and ideally Masteron should be used within a stack for the reason it has great potential to add muscle hardness to a physique that is already well developed and is used more so for cutting.

In other post I have always favourd this drug for the reason you may not need to use ancillary" drugs like Arimidex or Nolva as it was made for to combat breast cancer therfore acts as a estrogen "blocker"

Masteron must be cycled every 2 days to get the full benifits out of it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am running 300 pw ATM.... no deisre to go higher either.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am running 300 pw ATM.... no deisre to go higher either.


Milkys dose is sensible and as it should be.

Little more info for you on Masteron.

Id say that optimum effects of this stuff are found with 4-500mgs/week (based on conversations Ive had with people who have used Masteron, as well as my own results). I happen to have a friend who has gone up to 600mgs/week with Masteron and didn't feel that it provided significantly better results than 400-500mgs per week. I think, for maximum cost effectiveness, 400mgs per week is ideal. Its also important to remember to spread those shots out on an every other day basis, as the Masteron I'm talking about here is the Propionate version, and as such, requires more frequent dosing. Of course I know there is a version of Masteron with an enanthenate ester dosed at 200mg/ml being produced by a very good Underground Lab.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ampre said:


> Milkys dose is sensible and as it should be.
> 
> Little more info for you on Masteron.
> 
> Id say that optimum effects of this stuff are found with 4-500mgs/week (based on conversations Ive had with people who have used Masteron, as well as my own results). I happen to have a friend who has gone up to 600mgs/week with Masteron and didn't feel that it provided significantly better results than 400-500mgs per week. I think, for maximum cost effectiveness, 400mgs per week is ideal. Its also important to remember to spread those shots out on an every other day basis, as the Masteron I'm talking about here is the Propionate version, and as such, requires more frequent dosing. Of course I know there is a version of Masteron with an enanthenate ester dosed at 200mg/ml being produced by a very good Underground Lab.


Yep thats the one l am using, the enathate one.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yep thats the one l am using, the enathate one.


Oh I see you gotta have the best then!!

:tongue:


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Like I said, I can't vouch for other people, but 400-800 seems to be ideal for me. Although, I do disagree with some statements that have been floating around.

Ok, Well I'm roughly at 11% BF, not high but not low. People have often said, you won't reap any benefits unless your lower than that. I'd totally disagree. I first ran Masteron at 13-14%, It was incredible, I dropped down to where I am now, It gave my muscle a more hard/dry look. Certainly helped uncover some otherwise hidden definition. If i wasn't reaping it's full benefits at that level of BF, then I can't imagine how brilliantly it would work for people sub 10%.

I'd run it alongside Test / Tren or a RIP blend for best results. But don't let people put you off with this BF crap. It really worked well for me, hope it can do the same for you mate.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

iElite said:


> Like I said, I can't vouch for other people, but 400-800 seems to be ideal for me. Although, I do disagree with some statements that have been floating around.
> 
> Ok, Well I'm roughly at 11% BF, not high but not low. People have often said, you won't reap any benefits unless your lower than that. I'd totally disagree. I first ran Masteron at 13-14%, It was incredible, I dropped down to where I am now, It gave my muscle a more hard/dry look. Certainly helped uncover some otherwise hidden definition. If i wasn't reaping it's full benefits at that level of BF, then I can't imagine how brilliantly it would work for people sub 10%.
> 
> I'd run it alongside Test / Tren or a RIP blend for best results. But don't let people put you off with this BF crap. It really worked well for me, hope it can do the same for you mate.


It's not bf crap, it's other peoples opinion/experiences

So you saying mast dropped the bf off you! Were you not dieting too and running other stuff with it?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> It's not bf crap, it's other peoples opinion/experiences
> 
> So you saying mast dropped the bf off you! Were you not dieting too and running other stuff with it?


Of course. More than likely that's what dropped it off. However, It doesn't mean that you can't reap the full benefits. It's fine people giving their opinions. But forcefully telling people they'd be idiots to take Masteron unless there sub 10% is idiotic tbh.

As you've just said, it's all down to the individual, and the variables they incur whilst on cycle. Personal experiences. I just gave mine, not saying it was the same for everyone.

If they diet, work hard and train hard, i don't see any reason it would work any less. If your at a lower BF, I can appreciate that the appearance of the muscle may be better than that of someone at 14%. But I don't think that is enough reason to try and force people away from something which can actually be just as beneficial at 13-15%.

Not a rant mate, I'm not one for confrontation, my opinion, my experiences, I appreciate and accept others.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

iElite said:


> *Of course. More than likely that's what dropped it off*. However, It doesn't mean that you can't reap the full benefits. It's fine people giving their opinions. *But forcefully telling people they'd be idiots to take Masteron unless there sub 10% is idiotic tbh.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


1. That is rubbish, you know(well should do) full well that diet determines fat losses

2. Where did I forcefully say anything?? Read my post again...''Best ran at lower BF IMO''

Not trying to be confrontational either, but your post was aimed at me so I responded


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> *1. That is rubbish, you know(well should do) full well that diet determines fat losses*
> 
> 2. Where did I forcefully say anything?? Read my post again...''Best ran at lower BF IMO''
> 
> Not trying to be confrontational either, but your post was aimed at me so I responded


Ok few points. Obviously you've mis-read this. So here we go.

1. You miss-understood, I actually agreed, "Of course", my diet is what would have made the fat drop off, not the Mast. So if diet is in check, there is no reason it can't be effective.

2. That comment was aimed at the majourity of people that insist you can only use it at low BF. You never insisted anything? I never named you out specifically? In fact, didn't even see that comment.

If I wanted to slate you, I wouldn't have pussy footed about. I would have named and debated. But I'm not like that at all. As you said, this is about personal experiences, and opinions. I'm not disagree'ing with you at all. It may help physical appearance more at lower bf, but what I do disagree with is the extremist (Yes, we've all seen posts like it) where people say you shouldn't be doing mast at 15%, it won't do anything ect ect.

Just speculating  Not aimed at anyone. Generally speaking.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> 1. That is rubbish, you know(well should do) full well that diet determines fat losses
> 
> 2. Where did I forcefully say anything?? Read my post again...''Best ran at lower BF IMO''
> 
> Not trying to be confrontational either, but your post was aimed at me so I responded


My personal view regarding Masteron contribution to weight loss I feel plays a very small part,masteron is a cutting drug that gives you muscle hardness and good quality mascularity,the diet has the biggest contribution as much as 70% part playing for fat loss,along with running clenbuterol or whatever or drug you feel is good for fat loss.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

iElite said:


> Ok few points. Obviously you've mis-read this. So here we go.
> 
> 1. You miss-understood, I actually agreed, "Of course", my diet is what would have made the fat drop off, not the Mast. So if diet is in check, there is no reason it can't be effective.
> 
> ...


Ok mate. Apologies for misunderstanding


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Ok mate. Apologies for misunderstanding


No worries. I tend to try avoid any sort of confrontation, well, you know just as well as I do what happens on this forum when two people disagree and people take sides haha. Got no problem being proved wrong though, I'm on here to learn just like the rest of em. Cheers


----------



## anacoholic (Apr 27, 2010)

Man, masteron is my fav drug so far. I literally feel like i'm on steroids when i'm injecting that **** into my body. It's like a having rock hard shelf under your skin. My current cycle is 250mg test e and 400mg of masteron e . i also take letro with these. Masteron gives you the agression to train hard, increases your stamina during the workouts, i also feel like it enhance with my cardio training in a very good way. It is prolly the most underrated compound, but man trut me, if you are a experienced bodybuilder and have enough lbm on you, masteron will take you to the next level. Ask pros.

I would start 200mg of mast ew and gradually increase depending on how you react.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

I ran Global Solutions Mast at 800mg ew with 100mg Var and 300mg test

Best cycle iv'e done by far - weight and shape no different 4 months after cycle (with good PCT)

I really do think your body fat has to be fairly low to maximise impact


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I run 600mg max


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

anacoholic said:


> Man, masteron is my fav drug so far. I literally feel like i'm on steroids when i'm injecting that **** into my body. It's like a having rock hard shelf under your skin. My current cycle is 250mg test e and 400mg of masteron e . i also take letro with these. Masteron gives you the agression to train hard, increases your stamina during the workouts, i also feel like it enhance with my cardio training in a very good way. It is prolly the most underrated compound, but man trut me, if you are a experienced bodybuilder and have enough lbm on you, masteron will take you to the next level. Ask pros.
> 
> I would start 200mg of mast ew and gradually increase depending on how you react.


Well when I inject steroids it usually feels like I'm on steroids too. Think I might do a mast and test cycle with test being low and mast being high.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

BF issues aside, I find I gain strength much better on Test + Mast than on Test alone.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> Currently running 400mg with 1g test.
> 
> So will see how it goes.
> 
> Cheers


Hi mate how did you get on with the mast/test,would like to know.Im thinking of adding mast for the last 6 wks at 400 pper week.


----------

